# Limbsaver 'Grind to fit' question



## BAR308 (Jul 14, 2011)

i could not find an existing pad to fit a stock that i have. limbsaver sent me the closest pad they had which is a grind to fit. i dont have a belt sander to do the job as they recommend on the Limbsaver website.

Is there any way to grind it down such as sanding? i have an orbital sander. would that do the job? i dont want to try it and ruin the pad. then i'd have to go buy another one...

any advice on how to 'grind' this pad down without a belt sander???  thanks.


----------



## frankwright (Jul 14, 2011)

http://www.limbsaver.com/2010/products/firearms/recoil_pads/grind/video.php

Have you seen this video? It might give you some idea if you think you can get the job done with your sander. If you have a steady hand and good eye you probably can do it.

I have seen folks install the pad, tape the stock to protect it and go to grinding and it came out pretty good.

Good Luck.


----------



## BAR308 (Jul 14, 2011)

yeh i had seen that. i called limbsaver to see if they recommended using an orbital sander and they didnt. so i dont know...


----------



## leoparddog (Jul 14, 2011)

Do you have a bench top grinder?  I've used my grinder to do a couple of pads.  Becareful and go slow.  It helps some to put it in the freezer first.


----------



## BAR308 (Jul 14, 2011)

no grinder either. i got an 5" orbital sander...


----------



## frankwright (Jul 14, 2011)

OK How about this?

http://www.harborfreight.com/1-inch-x-30-inch-belt-sander-2485.html


----------



## BAR308 (Jul 14, 2011)

daggum. thats a good deal. chances are i would buy the sander and then screw up the pad and have to buy a new pad and still have to take to a gunsmith to do right...


----------



## ben300win (Jul 14, 2011)

Talk to a local cabinet shop. Most of them have all kinds of sanders that will work and I am sure that they would do it for you. I would just scribe the pad where it meets the stock and take it off to grind it to size. I personally have just used the slip on style from Sims that work pretty good in most cases. I think that you would not want to use a grinder as the grit is too course.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Jul 14, 2011)

none of your neighbors or friends have one you can use.  if you lived closeryou could use mine. as a matter of fact if you drive to clarkesville, you can use it.  i refinished my grandpa's 16 ga, and put the same pad on it. so come on up, i'll help you out, send a pm if you want to come up. roc


----------



## Gordief (Jul 15, 2011)

maybe a block of 2x4 wraped w/ sandpaper... & elbow grease.


----------



## jglenn (Jul 16, 2011)

measure your buttstock carefully then get one that is the closest to your size..

you can sand it down with a palm sander but it will take a while  start with 100 grit till you get close then switch to 220 or 320


you'll use up a lot of paper unless you have a rubber sand paper cleaner..  garnet paper is your best bet

I use a 4" belt sander till I get close then finish with a palm sander as it goes slower.


----------



## ben300win (Jul 18, 2011)

PM hardwood on here. He lives in Jasper and has a hardwood flooring business. He has plenty of sanders and would be more than willing to help.


----------



## Ready 2 Hunt (Aug 20, 2011)

I would not use a belt sander they are too aggressive. I did a sims grind to fit for two guns and they came out well as to be expected. I attached them to the gun stock and drew a line/scribed the stock onto the pad. Then removed and attached the pad to a piece of wood and then used 80-100 grit on the orbital to bring the pad close to shape. Then reinstalled on gun wraped stock with painters tape and used 180-200 grit to bring as close as I felt comfortable going 1/32 or so. If you look closely you can see that id does notmatch up perfectly but the recoil advantage of the sims is awesome.  Also lubricate your screwdriver with WD-40 to help slip in and out of pad while installing


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 20, 2011)

I've done it with a hand held grinder.

There's a trick to it.

Install the pad, then wrap at least three layers, maybe  four, of masking tape around the stock.  I then wrap a course of duct tape adjacent to the masking tape, as insurance.

You will want to have the stock in the vise.

Get the finest grit disc you can, and start to take off the excess.  Slow is the word.  Work around the pad, and take it off as evenly as you can, keep the disc as close to parallel to the length of the stock as you can.

When you start taking off most of the first layer of tape, put the grinder away, get a sanding block, and some wet dry sandpaper and start wet sanding by hand.  As you remove each layer of tape, go up a grit.  You should end up with about a 400 grit.  

The hardest part is producing a nice rounder shape on the toe (bottom of the stock).  If you do it this way you will wind up with a nice professional looking job.

The biggest problem is to not get into too big a hurry.


----------

